# What GPS tracking app do you use on your phone?



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

What works best for you? And what type of phone do you use...



Been using endomondo but also have stayed on the pavement for the most part. Not sure how accurate my BB9700 will be away from the road...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Best GPS tracker app for blackberry/iphone?


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Not asking for the BEST. Just what everyone is using...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I would suspect that what people are using is what people feel is the best to use.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Sports Tracker*

I'm happy with the Sport Tracker (orginally from Nokia).
Especially when I have HRM with bluetooth, it is a good way to check your ride afterwards.
The program will soon be availabe for iPhone and Android.
The program is free.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm using mapmyride that's free from appworld. it uploads to mapmyrun.com

here's a recent ride I did at whiting ranch. http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/view/34337694

it's mapped using my 9700.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Downloading mapmyride to try and may look at sport tracker too. One thing, I see nothing about speed or time? Just elevation.... Is that normal?

Endomondo has been working well on the road and did pretty well on my first real trail riding attempt even in tight loops and turns. I was worried about it not functioning well tracking since we were not on any marked roads to measure and follow. see workout here


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm, on my screen it shows my time 1:19:04 on 05/14/2011 to the right of the map. also if you click on the leaderboard tab it should show up.

my main complaint with mapmyrun is that the bb app maps a new route each time. if you do the exact same route i haven't figured out how to upload the new workout to the old map yet.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

ok, I see it now. 

Didn't expect it under "Leaderboard"? If you haven't tried Endomondo yet give it a try as it keeps getting better. Now there is an integrated playlist for music, works great in my BT headphones and I get to hear my audio coach feed me mile/lap times to have instant feedback during my workout. Not sure how they can make a GPS tracker on a phone any better than that! The Pro version looks to have some decent features added to it as well.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a shot.

I did notice recently that when I import the tracks into google earth the GPS on our phone doesn't update frequently enough. When I take turns or get to a downhill section where I pick up speed the track will jump from place to place in a straight line.

by the way, i don't think GPS cares about roads and maps, it's recording your postion data in lat/long, so you should be able to go offroad without any issues. clouds and shaded trails might be an issue though.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

mapmyride's 3D feature is nice!


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

I use mapmyride currently for the evo. very good features and website as well.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

+1 for endomondo. It's simple, one button get's it started, tracks well, creates compact yet detailed track logs, uploads to website. Can't ask for much more as far as tracking your rides goes.

Downside: website climb/descend totals are way off, hopefully it'll get fixed.


----------



## malariavalley (Jun 20, 2004)

*endomondo*

Endomondo


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer runkeeper over endomondo on my iPhone


----------



## Zootowner (May 26, 2011)

Runkeeper


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought Back Country Navigator after trying it with the 16 day free trial version. It seems to work pretty well, but as with any software, the more you know about it, the better you like it, and I'm still learning. 

It does the main things I need: store tracks, imports tracks, stores maps on the device for when there is no cell signal (still need to learn more about this), shows elevation travel time distance etc. Kind of nice to not need my Garmin, and I rarely need to track for more than 4 hours, so battery life hasn't been an issue.


----------



## ImagePree (Apr 24, 2011)

SportyPal for Android


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sports Tracker on my Nokia N8 and the N95 before it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.sports-tracker.com/ for me too

Looks like it is now available for iPhone, and coming soon for Android.

a recent track from my N95 phone:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/perttime/b79s5b1u3qg9moj3


----------



## Magnum626 (Sep 21, 2009)

I like motion-x but then again I haven't really tried any others. The only drawback is the huge drain on my 3gs battery. 

Maybe I'll check out the endomondo.


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was able to get 5.5 hours (with SAG stops) with Sports Tracker on my N8 and still had a couple of battery bars left.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/jeffroesner/6tiu154maabradkk


----------



## valleyofdawn (Oct 6, 2010)

Oruxmaps

It supports off-line maps, got some decent topographic maps installed. OpenCycleMaps gives me singletracks. Download of GPX files from the net is a breeze. I'm happy.
What I don't like is the short battery life and poor visibility in direct sunlight with my Android HTC.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

On my Nokia E52 I managed to get 3 or 4 days of alpine skiing (about 6-8h/day), before I needed to recharge it. For Android I have no idea, since Sports tracker came out only on Friday, and I had only 2 (not longer then 2-3h) sessions with it, but considering phone (Samsung galaxy S2) needs to be recharged on daily basis anyway, I doubt use of Sports tracker will prolong battery life 
Otherwise I tried few (including Endomondo), but Sports tracker is in my opinion much better then anything else.


----------



## DarkoMTB (Jun 29, 2009)

im using Cyclemeter on my iphone. its $4.99 but has some nice features such as elevation and speed graphs.


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

I just downloaded Sports-Tracker for the android. Slick app and the website looks very clean. Hopefully can test it later today.


----------



## REMAXmark (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been using Runkeeper and love the features. Looks like they recently added ways to make it social. I have friends using endomondo and the social part is important to me. I like seeing who is running what times. I am a newbee but having a blast! 

I believe both runkeeper and endomondo are very good, just want to use one stick with it. Trying to decide. I have found a couple quick clicks and you can export import to both. Maybe I will do that till I hear one is better then other or find more friends on one or the other.

This is also my first post. Will it notify me of responses via email?


----------



## REMAXmark (Dec 31, 2011)

Also, after thought. I might look into one of those heart moniters that connect via blue tooth next year. I think both work with runkeeper and endomondo?


----------



## malariavalley (Jun 20, 2004)

Endomondo works great and is very accurate and I like the features.


----------



## malariavalley (Jun 20, 2004)

Also, Endomondo uses Bluetooth to connect to my heart rate monitor. Automatic upload to computer and Facebook. Website is very user friendly. Hope this helps.


----------



## Timoshenko (Jan 4, 2012)

RDTigger said:


> What works best for you? And what type of phone do you use...
> 
> Been using endomondo but also have stayed on the pavement for the most part. Not sure how accurate my BB9700 will be away from the road...


woz using endomundo on a samsung but so inacurate........now using edge 800


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I've tried Cyclemeter, Endomondo, Strava and a few others. For me, they all lacked in one way or another. My criteria really boil down to an app that records my rides/walks accurately and a full featured web site to analyse the data.

I have finally settled on Garmin Fit. The app is simple but the web site has all the features I want. Plus, if I upgrade to a full Garmin device, the transition will be seamless.


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

A ? for the Endomondo users-

How much better is the battery life on the "paid" version. I tried the free version, but a 2 hour ride destroys my battery charge.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Been using MapMyRIDE+ with great results. I have several trails uploaded (gpx file) and can access them on the app or on Mapmyride's website. It will also show my current progress on the trail overlapping the route uploaded.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Mapmyride


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Strava is my favorite. My only issue with it over every trail is you can't see your progress in map form while in the middle of a ride. 

The comparison aspect is great too on certain trails.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

estabro said:


> A ? for the Endomondo users-
> 
> How much better is the battery life on the "paid" version. I tried the free version, but a 2 hour ride destroys my battery charge.


What Device? I did a 8.5-hour road ride in the fall, live-tracking, talking on my blackberry at every rest stop (which were many) and I still had 40% battery at the end. Thus I don't have much incentive to upgrade right now.


----------



## dseybert (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm using Google My Tracks on my Android. Super simple and accurate.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, in contrast to my post above, I've found all the web-based ones had some sort of flaw that grated on me. 

In particular, the Garmin Fit app took ages to lock onto a GPS signal (ironic for an app from a GPS company).

So now I'm back using my first app, Cyclemeter. Importing all my .gpx files was simple so I now have all my stats on the go.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Just tried jogstats for the Palm OS today. Works great for $3.50!
Took about five minutes to figure out how to load up a GPX file for the first time.


----------



## xmeiro (Feb 26, 2012)

Endomondo on a Nokia C5-03.

I "shoped around" in the beginning for whatever was best of the free. Since I was limited to Symbian, Endomondo was the winner.
It works great, is easy to use, and at home I get all the analysis that really matters for free.
Also kudos for the cheap Nokia: GPS data is quick, accurate and reliable, which is important for the software to use, internet connection is fast and I can use it with my full fingered gloves on (I love resistive touchscreens - unfortunate that nokia decided to use the same capacitive crap everyone else does).


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

See my post in http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/how-do-you-record-your-rides-770634.html#post9053063
MapMyRide seems to be a suboptimal choice for more than one reason.


----------



## diviy (Sep 22, 2011)

I been using Endomondo was cheap and does the job


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

DarkoMTB said:


> im using Cyclemeter on my iphone. its $4.99 but has some nice features such as elevation and speed graphs.


Cyclemeter RAWWWKS! Sends a link to the email address you provide with a detailed google map charting your ride, plus stats. Very cool. iPhone only as far as I know.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

diviy said:


> I been using Endomondo was cheap and does the job


+1

I then transfer the stats to CardioTraimer, CT traks my total calories and miles in my phone. I also export the map from EndoMondo and import it to MapMyRide, as MMR traks weekly and monthly stats nicely. It is funny the maps I import have better stats and information than the ones that were directly inputted from the MapMyRide app.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

anj said:


> Cyclemeter RAWWWKS! Sends a link to the email address you provide with a detailed google map charting your ride, plus stats. Very cool. iPhone only as far as I know.


Yes, and while it has built-in support for Dailymile, you can export rides to Strava by emailing the ride as a GPX attachment to [email protected].


----------



## SoSo (Feb 28, 2012)

SportyPal


----------



## dugbee (Apr 15, 2012)

Any recomendations for an iPhone app that lets you pre-plan a route, and then send that route to the phone for use with an offline map? 

I'd like to repurpose my old iPhone 3GS. Since there's no data plan, I'd need to be able to download or cache the maps. I'm guessing that would mean something based on OpenStreetMaps, or data saved from KML..

Thanks!


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Trimble Navigator is a free app, works pretty nicely. $10 will score you Gaia GPS, which is by far the best I've used. (iPhone 4s, also worked great on my 3gs)


----------



## hazmazk (Nov 6, 2011)

CYCLEMETER all the way. Switched from mapmyride to cyclemeter after i jail broke my iPhone and am going to never look back. It does everything I want and more.


----------



## nanochef (Mar 9, 2011)

Map my ride, but I'll definitely be checking some of the ones mentioned


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

nanochef said:


> Map my ride, but I'll definitely be checking some of the ones mentioned


I used to use map my ride and I switched to Strava. I think it's much more accurate and I like it a bunch more. Plus it's 100% free!


----------



## CodyI (Dec 14, 2010)

I have Strava but like My Tracks the best. 

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Why do you like it better?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

just a tip for some of you guys to enhance battery life- put the phone in airplane mode. this will disable the phone radios, but will greatly enhance battery life.

my tracks and mapmyride... havent decided which is better...


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

All Sport GPS for me.


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

mapmyride. I like the voice feedback during workouts and the 3d flyover view.

Will try out cyclemeter next


----------



## 29Again (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure what happen with the latest updates of iPhone MapMyRide, v 4.2.3.
I can't zoom into the route shown on the MapQuest maps. Also, the route listing is not complete (limited to 8), with no next page buttons or scroll bars. I have to raise the distance filter to get longer rides to show up and shorter ones to drop off. The zoom issue made the move to Strava easier.


----------



## Gregdpw (Apr 16, 2012)

So far I have been using cyclemeter. Very cool


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

B-iCycle....anyone use this one? $10, but looks quite good.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm using a few now and trying to sift through them to see what I prefer. 

Strava - awesome. Great UI, functions and I love the competition among others (although its pretty demoralizing at times). The website is a bit cumbersome to get through when you want to see total miles for certain periods of time. 

Endomondo - my wife turned me onto this and this was my first "social sports tracking app" that I started using first. It works well and the website's UI clean. I do not like the fact that you can't pan around on the map within the iPhone app; that's annoying.

Sports-Tracker - A touch more details provided over Endomondo and a nicer-looking UI over Endo. You CAN pan the map and access interesting / useful data on the site and app.

But I'm also thinking about an Edge then using a desktop app like Trailrunner. But the phone apps are easier, but the GPS data is not as accurate. 

(I ran all of these at the same time, plus MotionX recently and none of them showed the same mileage).


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I never really found my Garmin to be more accurate than my phone. The exception would be altitude data on a GPS with barometric altimeter. But I just adjust altitude data on my computer to the DEM values (digital elevation model) using Topofusion. 

I don't think spot on altitude numbers are that important on the fly. A normal GPS app gives you location and a topo map, so you can compare the GPS elevation reading to the topo map elevation.


----------



## fish0281 (Aug 10, 2008)

I use My Tracks currently - it tracks all your GPS-related info and allows you to track a bluetooth sensor (heartrate) too. If you have a phone that supports ANT+ network devices, it can track your cadence and such too I've heard. Super easy to use and does a great job.

Headed to Fruita this weekend so I'd like to find an app that will let me cache a decent trail map, or even a topo map... Google Maps does caching now, so maybe i'll try that.


----------



## Biker88 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sportstracker...many useful functions and the best social sharing for me...


----------



## GtjoshuaCan (Apr 1, 2012)

Motion-X GPS for iPhone! Great app, lots of features, and easy to use.


----------



## Will Browning (Feb 29, 2012)

GtjoshuaCan said:


> Motion-X GPS for iPhone! Great app, lots of features, and easy to use.


Me too. Can't really compare to others as I haven't used them but I really like it, plenty of features, VERY easy to use and does everything I need. Definitely worth spending a couple of minutes "optimising" an iPhone for gps usage before you head off. 
These are the basics I do and it makes a huge difference:
Flight mode (or disable 3G/data if you still need to be contactable)
Close all background apps
Turn down the screen brightness as much as you can tolerate
Turn sound/alerts off (every little helps with the crappy iPhone battery)

At the end of the day a stand alone unit is better/more accurate but my phone is effectively free so for now it does me fine.


----------



## emzed (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been using an app called Runtastic on my blackberry. Works great for me but I can't say how it compares to any of the other apps


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

tried out cyclemeter, Seems like it takes a long time to load up. Also the voice feedback is buggy and cuts out when Im listening to Pandora in the background. I like how the route shows up in google maps though. Will be switching back to mapmyride.


----------



## olik (Dec 4, 2008)

I use Cyclemeter. I like how it tracks your path on the map


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

Will Browning said:


> Me too. Can't really compare to others as I haven't used them but I really like it, plenty of features, VERY easy to use and does everything I need. Definitely worth spending a couple of minutes "optimising" an iPhone for gps usage before you head off.
> These are the basics I do and it makes a huge difference:
> Flight mode (or disable 3G/data if you still need to be contactable)
> Close all background apps
> ...


Are you putting it in Flight Mode to save battery or for stronger / more focused GPS signal?


----------



## Will Browning (Feb 29, 2012)

Just to save battery. Not heard of it helping with the gps signal? Might do?


----------



## 29Again (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like the fitness app prices could be going up now that lawyers smell the money.
http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/6671.html


----------



## fish0281 (Aug 10, 2008)

Went on a long (30+ miles) ride around Fruita this past weekend and tried out Backcountry Navigation - it allows you to download topo maps in advance should you not have a data signal along your track. Worked out great, but the zoomed-in resolultion was only good to about a 0.5 mile scale.

Oh, and I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S2 Epic Touch 4G (seriously, that's the full name) with Android 2.3.


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

I use Sport Tracker with my Nokia N8, when I want to navigate.

As my Garmin 800 screen is bit too small.


----------



## RDWHAHB (Apr 22, 2012)

I also use sports tracker as well. It's free and works well. 

Using it on an iPhone 4s.


----------



## wolfmansbro (May 25, 2004)

+1 for Strava

Just started using strava after a couple of season of using my tracks and backcountry navigator. 

I really like comparing segments on strava to see improvement through out the season. I also used it at my first race and it was cool to compare my split times with other races who also had strava. 

Great training tool to use with your friends who ride too. you can see how well you stack up against others on the trail. It has defiantly motivated me to push a little harder on some sections.


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread. I've been looking for something to try now that I have a Torch 9810 from work.

Looked up the Endomondo in the BB App World and they are offering the "Pro" version for free this month for OS7 users. Just wanted to pass on the offer.


----------



## pyrofighting (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got an email back from Strava support. They told me there new iPhone app will be out in a few weeks and it will have support for heart rate monitors. Looking forward to that.


----------



## guillearg (May 12, 2011)

I tried Navigator until trial expired but now I'm using Oruxmaps.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Sports Tracker for Windows Phone on my htc Radar.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

I am currently using MapMyHike but set to mountain biking as the activity. iPhone 4S here. 

To be honest, I didn't even know they made a MapMyRide. Does anyone know if there is any difference between the two apps?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

pyrofighting said:


> Just got an email back from Strava support. They told me there new iPhone app will be out in a few weeks and it will have support for heart rate monitors. Looking forward to that.


Looks like the App updated today!


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

GtjoshuaCan said:


> Motion-X GPS for iPhone! Great app, lots of features, and easy to use.


Installed Motion-X GPS v18.1 for the first time yesterday. Lots of features similar to MapMyRide (previously used) plus more. Definitely like the landscape mode.

The only thing I wish it had is the ability to display the recording time on the MAP screen. I primarily use the MAP screen because it displays my real-time track layered over a recorded track inputted GPX file). This is handy if I'm at a location I'm not too familiar with. I do have audio notifications (5 minute intervals), as well as, auto page cycle (15 second view intervals) set, but would like to turn off auto page cycle and have the recording track time displayed on the MAP screen.


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

I still use the endomondo for nokia E7


----------



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

Sports tracker for Android.


----------



## melting snowman (Apr 22, 2012)

GPS Speed O Meter for my Blackberry.


----------



## A&PShane (Dec 26, 2011)

I use My Tracks from the Android market. It works great and gives you the ability to upload it to google maps and share with friends by text, email and FB. It also keeps track of total mileage combined for all your tracks. Its great! I have the Mytouch 4G. Another good one is GPS essentials. You can choose what you want it to display if you mount the phone on your bars. Plot waypoints, take pics along the route, navigate by bearings, everything!


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

I also use My Tracks from Android Market. It looks like it has nice HRM Support too. It is simple, works, and has been very stable and dependable.

Then I found Strava which is what I really like, I like the Nike+ type community with challenges and maps. It is outstanding too, that I could email/import in all my My Tracks data in the form of a GPX file, and it threw it up there. They are pretty open in that regard, and I like that! Sadly, their native App is not compatible with the GPS in my phone (Old Nexus One).

In the past I used Sports-Tracker, but it began crashing on me and I was losing about 20% of my workouts (The whole ride would be gone), usually the long ones, which really sucked. Needless to say it did not take long for me to seek out something else. 

/Cheers, JP


----------



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

I like Strava and SocialCyclometer for my iPhone.


----------



## mandarinko (May 29, 2012)

I prefer Cyclist Pro for my iPhone 4 ( here is the link bit.ly/pEfYYM ) 1.99$ . It has all necessary features that I need. Dashboard, announcements, history, social integration, mapping, supports of external sensors and heart rate straps. Sometimes I used daily goal )
Unfortunately I'm unable to post pictures, here is the link to picture how it looks in my cycle. s019.radikal.ru/i607/1205/f2/03b731460c1a.jpg
Now this dev company also released Cyclist Ultimate, it is free, but with paid features. here is the link ( bit.ly/LBjocL)


----------



## phottomatt (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been using My Tracks for Android but just found another one called "Move! Bike Computer", it allows ghost racing your previous time. I haven't tried it out yet but sounds pretty cool. Only issue I see right off is the adds are in the way in landscape mode.


----------



## gcfowler (Mar 21, 2008)

Map my ride on iPhone, works fine in the background.


----------



## el nico (Jun 16, 2012)

I like runkeeper.. works well accurate plays your music to you and gives you 5 min verbal updates of speed/distance, has elevation, autopause and totals . have strava but havent used it much. Map my ride was annoying


----------



## Rhino9193 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've recently tried 3 different apps -

MyTracks
MapMyRide
SportsTrackerPro

All have their strengths and weaknesses and it is individual preference when it comes to what features are wanted.

My primary need is for an app that allows live tracking. The reason - I ride solo many times and need the ability to transmit, in near real time, my location so my wife can track my progress. It gives her peace of mind to know that I'm not crashed somewhere where it might be too long before anyone realizes I'm in some trouble. 

MMR and ST both advertise this capability. As of this date, only ST works as advertised. MMR apparently was working until an app upgrade and now it does not. There is a bru haa haa going on over on their site with people getting very disturbed that MMR tech support will not admit that there is a problem. For those of us that want/need live tracking, the failure of the app to work is one thing - failure to admit that it doesn't work is another. Some of us are actually relying on this feature for safety reasons.

All 3 of these apps do a good job tracking the route. MyTracks seems more accurate in tracking true elevation - both actual elevation at a location and also change in elevation. This has been verified using a dedicated GPS device for aircraft. MyTracks is the easiest to use (IMO) and has some on screen statistics during the ride that are useful if your phone is mounted where you can see them while riding. The tracks are saved local on the phone and can uploaded to Google Maps for analysis later. MapMyRide allows export to GPX or KML files that can also be imported into Google. The elevation feature of MMR seems to be off. The initial elevation is incorrect and the ascent/decent values are also erroneous. Cell phone GPS receivers are not the greatest but all 3 apps were run on the same phone so the error is more in the app than in the GPS device itself. All 3 were run simultaneously on the same track so clouds, solar flares, satellite positioning etc. were not a factor. I mention all this because the altitude data is important to me insofar as showing real values for deviation. I don't care so much what the actual elevation is at a given point as I do about the change in elevation and the grade it creates during the trail ride.

For the record, I'm testing all these apps on a Samsung Infuse 3GL.

SportsTracker Pro is a 4.99 app. - again, the cost of a box of band-aids. The free version does not allow live tracking. If just once, I go down and need help, it has more than paid for itself. Of the 3, it is by far the most robust in features. Altitude offset can be entered into the settings to compensate for errors in actual elevation caused by numerous things like a difference in barometric pressure. Horizontal compensation can also be entered in case your cyclometer shows something different and you want to compensate for that. Maps can be uploaded to Google Maps and even better, Google Earth, where you can have a speed/altitude map on the screen with the track and can mouse over the graphs to see exactly where that point is on the ground track. Pretty handy for an old fart like myself who needs all the help he can get for the next ride on the same trail. The website gives you specifics over and above what your phone displays on the ride and you can search for maps of trails you may be considering that others have mapped already. This helps give you an idea of what to expect in terms of the trail track and also the cardio it is likely to have for those trails that you might be considering.

SportsTracker Pro fills all of my needs and then some. If you are in need of Live Tracking, it's the only one functioning at this time of the 3 I've tested. The fact that it satisfies my other needs (tracking, elevation, max speed, avg. speed, etc.) is just icing on the cake. If you are looking for a good low cost solution to use your cell phone as a GPS for rides, I'd recommend SportsTracker Pro.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

I still use endomondo with my BB and it works fine for MTB even out in the middle of nowhere. The only time it tends to get a little flaky with me is during storms or very overcast wet days. That's probably the case with most GPS though..

It seems pretty spot on as far as I an tell..


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

I use Endomondo around town. This weekend I'll be riding in a area that doesn't have cell service. I use iPhone4. Is there a way to disable cell service so my battery will last longer? If I go into Airplane mode I cant use GPS.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

big terry said:


> just a tip for some of you guys to enhance battery life- put the phone in airplane mode. this will disable the phone radios, but will greatly enhance battery life.
> 
> my tracks and mapmyride... havent decided which is better...


what phone do you use? GPS on iPhone 4 gets disabled when I do this.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I use an old backberry without cell service. I log the track using the free GPS logger app and then exprort and upload the track to Strava by pluggin in the phone to my computer. I am happy with this process and price was right. (Free).


----------



## shawnt2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Using Trimble Outdoors: All Sport GPS. Can get the app for any device and works AMAZING, Using it on my HTC Wildfire.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I have an iPhone 4 and frequently set it to airplane mode, the GPS tracks great. 

I typically cache my background maps before doing this. Also, I usually restart the phone, start the GPS app and allow it to aquire location before setting it to airplane mode and starting my ride.

I suppose you may not have good coverege, or it could be your app. I use GPS Kit on my Iphone 4, and reception has been top notch, all over washington state and in western BC.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

FM said:


> I have an iPhone 4 and frequently set it to airplane mode, the GPS tracks great.
> 
> I typically cache my background maps before doing this. Also, I usually restart the phone, start the GPS app and allow it to aquire location before setting it to airplane mode and starting my ride.
> 
> I suppose you may not have good coverege, or it could be your app. I use GPS Kit on my Iphone 4, and reception has been top notch, all over washington state and in western BC.


I use Endomondo and have take the same steps you outline above. As soon as I switch to Airplane mode I lose GPS on iPhone 4.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry I stand corrected- I've gotten reception using airplane mode, but when using my magellan case which has an external GPS chip. Doesn't seem to work without the case...

However it does work with 3G and cel data turned off.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Gotcha. FWIW I use Verizon. There is no option to turn off cell signal only since its CDMA. I have to use Airplane Mode to cut off cell service, which shuts down GPS.

AT&T users have the option to disable SIM card which allows GPS to keep running but conserves battery life.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

After an 10+ hour ride with Endomondo live-tracking on the Blackberry last weekend, I still had about 25% battery at the end of the day.

I was actually carrying a spare charged-up battery I didn't need.

That's right, I said *a spare battery for a phone.*

Too bad this technology will be extinct by the 4th quarter of this year.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a fan of MotionX. I then upload my GPX tracks to Strava for segment fun... MotionX is pretty accurate and has nice features. I do a lot of solo rides so I love having a map on the internet updated with my position than she can view. They have good terrain maps that show lots of trails where I ride so it's great for exploring new turf. Big fan.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Endomondo on an iPhone 4s here. It does pretty good on most trails I've ridden but in areas with lots of tight switchbacks and heavy tree cover (like FOMBA) it looses some tracking detail.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I use Strava. Mostly for the website more than the app itself. I used to track in a different app and then export to Strava, but eventually I decided that was more work than it was worth and just simplified down to Strava. There are definitely sections with lots of turns that don't get recorded properly, but I think thats more a fault of my phone than the app.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I read about people with battery issues. I solved mine with the PowerGen Ultra Juice pack... I guess it sounds like a sales pitch, but for $34, you can keep your screen lit up with GPS running for 20 straight hours and still have battery left... Here's a review I did for my blog and shown set up with my bike case.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

RaptorTC said:


> There are definitely sections with lots of turns that don't get recorded properly, but I think thats more a fault of my phone than the app.


Is this a known problem with Strava? It shouldn't happen regardless of phone type or software.


----------



## nepperso (Jul 6, 2012)

*Phone App*

I use SportsTrack and MapmyRide. Both are really nice apps.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Android Fitness GPS Tracking Apps for Running, Walking, Cycling | Comparison tables - SocialCompare


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

What are people using that supports offline maps?

So far it looks like trimble online navigator and BackCountry Navigator will do offline maps (i.e. no data connection) though I guess any that support gpx import will work with no signal.

I'm more interested in making sure data charges are minimized. So an app that can explicitly be set to use offline maps only. I've tried Open GPS tracker so far and it is mediocre at best.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

You can set Sports Tracker to "no map", "map in the phone", or "phone and online" (where it downloads maps if you don't already have one for where you are).


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

perttime said:


> You can set Sports Tracker to "no map", "map in the phone", or "phone and online" (where it downloads maps if you don't already have one for where you are).


Cool, thanks I'll definitely give that one a try.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

perttime said:


> You can set Sports Tracker to "no map", "map in the phone", or "phone and online" (where it downloads maps if you don't already have one for where you are).


hmm. I don't see those options. Are you running the android or iOS version?

Looks like it only uses google maps as well (which doesn't have any of the trails locally). Open maps does, of course you don't have a choice of using that as a map source.


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

dubbreak said:


> What are people using that supports offline maps?


Another is Oruxmaps. It will use a wide variety of map sources, either online or (preloaded) offline.

It's not really a 'fitness' or 'track my training app', in my view, but is a great navigation and mapping app.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

TwoWheelMan said:


> Another is Oruxmaps. It will use a wide variety of map sources, either online or (preloaded) offline.
> 
> It's not really a 'fitness' or 'track my training app', in my view, but is a great navigation and mapping app.


Thanks. I'll try that. I could honestly care less about the 'fitness' aspects. My primary goals are offline maps and being able to use map sources that have local trails (so basically navigation features). Anything else is icing (though export of tracks is useful as well).

Edit: tried out oruxmaps and so far so good. Downloading a map was easy enough (though you are limited to 512mb for tile download for a single map.. not a huge issue). Hopefully I can try it out today.


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

dubbreak said:


> hmm. I don't see those options. Are you running the android or iOS version?
> 
> Looks like it only uses google maps as well (which doesn't have any of the trails locally). Open maps does, of course you don't have a choice of using that as a map source.


Interestingly on my Symbian version of ST it uses OpenStreetMap on the phone. To save battery on my N8 I put my phone into power saving mode (turns off 3G, Wi-Fi, and Bluetooth radios) and set the map to empty background. I've managed to squeeze 7.5 hours of tracking from a full charge.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

dubbreak said:


> hmm. I don't see those options. Are you running the android or iOS version?


I have it on an old Symbian phone (N95). Perhaps iOS and Android are not yet up to the capabilities of the old Symbian OS v9.2...

I have Open Street Map on the phone too, Googlemaps on the www service.


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I used to use ST on an N95. Seemed to crash a lot. My N8 has been much more stable.


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

I use motion x. For iPhone 4s for off road and cyclemeter for Road rides. Still trying to figure out motion x though!


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

It came down to Endomondo because I like the features over Strava. I'm still not sure which one is more accurate.


----------



## MustangDan74 (Jul 17, 2012)

All Sport GPS for Android. Seems to work well but I don't really use any of the features.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

on android I have yet to find anything that compares to IPbike

add a USB otg cable and usb2 ant+ stick and you can do 99% of what a garmin edge 800 can, with some work you can even install open source maps so you can use the mapping without data and you can install your route on it as well... good stuff


----------



## thecreep (Oct 6, 2013)

I have used Endomondo and Strava on both my iPhone and the Galaxy S3 and I was satisfied with the results until I got my Garmin Edge 510 boundle.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

donalson said:


> on android I have yet to find anything that compares to IPbike
> 
> add a USB otg cable and usb2 ant+ stick and you can do 99% of what a garmin edge 800 can, with some work you can even install open source maps so you can use the mapping without data and you can install your route on it as well... good stuff


That looks pretty good, I will give it a try. I am sure I will have trouble uploading gps maps for offline, I kind of suck at that stuff. Will give it a try however.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

squareback said:


> That looks pretty good, I will give it a try. I am sure I will have trouble uploading gps maps for offline, I kind of suck at that stuff. Will give it a try however.


I've dabbled with the maps and haven't gotten it quite right yet... I've got a cheapo phone with ant+ integrated with no data so at some point I'll work on it... if I can't figure it out the guy who writes IPbike is pretty helpful and quick to respond to questions.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

iPhone 4s and I run Strava, Wahoo Fitness and Endomondo while I ride


----------

